# Gelbfieber bei Eclipse kurieren



## Leroy42 (3. Jun 2006)

Weiß jemand wie ich das _feature_, alle Vorkommen einer Variable
automatisch durch gelben Hintergrund darzustellen, abstellen kann.

Ist ja manchmal ganz praktisch; zu 95% nervt es mich aber


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (3. Jun 2006)

Window->Preferences->Java->Editor->Mark Occurences

Bei mir ist der Hintergrund allerdings grau und ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, wo man die Farbe überhaupt ändern könnte.


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Jun 2006)

Prima, danke  :toll:


----------



## byte (3. Jun 2006)

Es gibt auch ein Icon in der Toolbar, um das zu togglen.


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Jun 2006)

Huch!  :shock: 

Noch besser.

Zu meiner Ehrenrettung: Ich gehöre eben mehr der
"_Wo zum Henker ist die Maus denn nun schon wieder_"-Fraktion an


----------

